# 50's batmobile



## unkljune (Mar 6, 2002)

got a batmobile at a model show, did'nt notice windshield was cracked until i got home and took it out of the box, can i get a replacement anywhere? thanx


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

I haven't been able to find anything appropriate for those old-style domes...I wish I could find a source, they would come in handy for kitbashing.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's a tough one. It may be possible to use a clear acrylic hemisphere of about the same diameter as the width of the car. In that case, you might as well cut off some of the roof and make it a slightly later edition bubble dome Batmobile.


----------

